# Mishap in Laundromat



## debodun (Dec 8, 2014)

This is the first time this has happened since I started using the public laundromat. I washed my favorite pair of black denim jeans and when they dried, they looked like they had been tie-dyed. What could have happened? Is there any fix?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2014)

It sounds to me like somebody used bleach in that washer and there was some residue left over.  I think those things are always possible when using a public laundromat.  I don't think there's any fix, except perhaps buying a black Rit dye and dying them again.


----------

